# Whittemore Boston error bottle



## CaptainSandune (Feb 5, 2016)

I says A.S.U. instead of U.S.A.  Anyone seen one of these before?


----------



## truedigr (Feb 6, 2016)

Can't say I have seen that one before. Errors must of happened more than we probably know. Believe it or not, I found an error this morning on a bottle I have had for 2 years and didn't realize it. It said POPT ALLEGHENY instead of PORT.


----------



## 2find4me (Feb 6, 2016)

Yes I have seen this one before


----------

